# Post some pictures of your city



## aleazk

I live in San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina. If you see the pictures, you will understand why the city is sometimes called "the garden of the country"...

Parque 9 de Julio:

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9140/dscn2355em.jpg

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5359/panorama2r.jpg

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7193/dscn2369b.jpg

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1800/dscn2374g.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/672/p1050428m.jpg

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/6705/dscn3165q.jpg

The city:

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/945/p1010014zq.jpg

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/8647/dscn2224i.jpg

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7365/p1000317w.jpg

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1502/p1070335h.jpg

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2158/p1050663.jpg

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9606/p1030534a.jpg

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8444/p1030555p.jpg

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1733/p1020872g.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/9594/p1020746l.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5370/dscn9697.jpg

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1861/dscn9686m.jpg

To "Cerro San Javier":

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/6475/p1040259xd.jpg

http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos2/2011/8/1/4482272-DSC_0013.jpg

http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos2/2011/8/1/4482270-DSC_0011.jpg

In San Javier:

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/981/p1020226x.jpg

http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos2/2011/8/1/44822721-sanjavier2.jpg

Every weekend, I ride on my bike to San Javier...

Images borrowed from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/


----------



## Kopachris

Entering town from the north:
http://v2.cache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/26965679.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12117292.jpg

My workplace, Cactus Pete's:
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15764799.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/34630103.jpg

The Four Jacks, just down the road:
http://v5.cache8.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24920897.jpg

Barton's Club 93, just up the road:
http://v9.lscache2.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/58351286.jpg

Overview of the town from some hills to the northeast:
http://v5.lscache3.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18305491.jpg

All pics shamelessly stolen from Panoramio.


----------



## violadude

I live in Seattle.....

[Insert pictures of Space Needle here]


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I live in Seattle.....
> 
> [Insert pictures of Space Needle here]


yeah, that reminds me: if you live in a famous city, please no cliche pictures!, surprise us!

hey, violadude, if you live in Washington state then you can visit the wonderful gravitational wave observatory in Hanford!!

http://www.ligo.org/multimedia/gallery/lho-images/Hanford1.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/Northern_leg_of_LIGO_interferometer_on_Hanford_Reservation.JPG

http://images.travelpod.com/users/jackies-world/58.1255300950.ligo-hanford-observatory.jpg


----------



## Oskaar

Hamar is a town with about 15000 inhabitants, but is a trading senter for about 40000 I think.

The first picture is from our landmark, the speed skating hall that is built like a viking ship upside down. It was used under the winter olympics in 1994.










This is our second landmark. Ruins of a medieval church, destroied by the sweedes around 1650. Built into a large Glass house to preserve the ruins. This is a wonderful atmosfaeric concert arena also.










And we are the hometown of Kirsten Flagstad, the famous Vagner soprano.


----------



## lou




----------



## aleazk

very nice ruins!! and history!, that's the idea of this. we have such a diversity of nationalities in this forum, so we can learn about such distant and contrasting cities!!


----------



## Polednice

*A Day in the Life of Polednice* (when he is at university, because his home town is in the middle of a rural craphole):

The entrance to my college (spot the unicorn).
The student accommodation I live in.
The view from my room.
The entrance to one of my college's libraries.
The old part of my college's library.
A part of the library we're actually allowed in.
'Front Quad', with dinner hall and chapel exteriors.
The dinner hall interior.
The Sheldonian Theatre exterior (our main concert hall).
The Sheldonian interior, feat. organ.

All images courtesy of the Virtual Tour of Oxford, which was basically Oxford's own little Google Street View a few years before. It gives you a bird's eye view of the city, and then you can click on hundreds of locations to zoom in, including the insides of some buildings.


----------



## aleazk

Polednice said:


> *A Day in the Life of Polednice* (when he is at university, because his home town is in the middle of a rural craphole):
> 
> The entrance to my college (spot the unicorn).
> The student accommodation I live in.
> The view from my room.
> The entrance to one of my college's libraries.
> The old part of my college's library.
> A part of the library we're actually allowed in.
> 'Front Quad', with dinner hall and chapel exteriors.
> The dinner hall interior.
> The Sheldonian Theatre exterior (our main concert hall).
> The Sheldonian interior, feat. organ.
> 
> All images courtesy of the Virtual Tour of Oxford, which was basically Oxford's own little Google Street View a few years before. It gives you a bird's eye view of the city, and then you can click on hundreds of locations to zoom in, including the insides of some buildings.


of course, extremely nice, what can i say... you haven't seen this guy there?










the good old Roger Penrose, haha.


----------



## Polednice

Sadly not! I do love a good scientist (/mathematician) though, and have met Marcus du Sautoy.


----------



## Tapkaara

I reside in Lakeside, California. From Wikipedia:

Lakeside began when the land that it is on, near Lindo Lake, was purchased by the El Cajon Valley Land Company in 1886. It started as a resort town, based around the once renowned automobile race course at Lindo Lake that Barney Oldfield made famous in 1907.[2] It was once home to the historic Lakeside Hotel, a destination for health and relaxation reached by a long day's buggy ride or by train. It has long been known as a "cowboy town" and "rodeo town",due to the rural setting, the large percentage of ranches and the abundant horse ownership in the area. It is home to an 8-acre (32,000 m2) permanent rodeo facility known as Lakeside Rodeo Grounds.[3] The rodeo grounds is manned by a totally volunteer group and has been for over 47 years, with the intention to support the youth of Lakeside. Lakeside has been used for filming movies and television shows, including the TV series 'Renegade. Lakeside also contains two large reservoirs, El Capitan and San Vicente.

http://media.cdn-redfin.com/photo/48/bigphoto/947/100012947_0.jpg


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> The dinner hall interior.


So, basically, Hogwarts.

Also, Marcus du Sautoy is awesome! (I only learned of his existence because I listened to his Desert Island Discs.)


----------



## itywltmt

Two pictures of my current _pied a terre_, Ottawa.

*The Rideau Canal skateway* - The Rideau Canal was commissioned by Qieen Victoria and is today a UNESCO World heritage site. The canal, in winter, is the World's longest maintained ice rink:










PArliament Hill, Canada's legislature and the Peace Tower.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I used to live in the most magnificent castle of all castles in this most magnificent world of all worlds of ours:

Thunder-ten-tronckh from Westphalia!









Due to a certain "experiment" though, I was kicked out of it. But, I'm absolutely sure that that happened for the best and most magnificent of all reasons.


----------



## CountessAdele

I live in a college town.








-Samford Hall, at Auburn University








-Where I watch the Auburn Tigers play *GridIron*! (I think that's what it's called outside the states anyway??)








-Toomer's Corner before we win a game








-Toomer's Corner after we a game








-Momma Goldberg's Deli, home of the best subs in the South! (Don't let its appearence fool you!)

There ya go, Auburn in a nutshell :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

Meaghan said:


> So, basically, Hogwarts.


No, no, no, the Hogwarts hall was filmed a few streets away.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bumping this thread because it looks cool and I want to share this photo of the city I live in










My house is the one surrounded by trees just beyond the lake.


----------



## scratchgolf

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bumping this thread because it looks cool and I want to share this photo of the city I live in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My house is the one surrounded by trees just beyond the lake.


I really hope some of your compositions earn you some money. Nobody should be forced to live in such a humble abode :lol:


----------



## aleazk

I live in another city now.

This is exactly behind the building in which I live, it's called 'la cañada'. I take night walks there most days.



















And here's where I study:










("faculty of mathematics, astronomy and physics")


----------



## scratchgolf

Very nice Aleazk. I have to dig up some pictures of me in Salta or Cafayate.


----------



## Xaltotun

I don't really care much about Helsinki. I just care about a couple of things, this one being one of them.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## elgar's ghost

View of Worcester from Fort Royal Park:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


>


Why is there a hole in the road? Do you have a more recent pic? This one looks like it was taken in the 80s judging from the Atari sign.


----------



## aleazk

Vaneyes said:


>


Great... another replicant posting here...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Great... another replicant posting here...


Oh so it _was_ (or rather "will be") Los Angeles......


----------



## trazom

two different perspectives. same city, though:


----------



## EdwardBast

I don't live in a city. I live on a mountain. This is a view from the mountain on which I live:









I grew up in Pittsburgh:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

....................


----------



## aleazk

scratchgolf said:


> Very nice Aleazk. I have to dig up some pictures of me in Salta or Cafayate.


Cool, post 'em!

Some relatives of mine had (I guess still have) some terrains in Cafayate and my grandfather loved to go there the weekends (they bought the terrains with his money, after all, lol) Great, now I'm nostalgic 

Which other cities do you know?


----------



## scratchgolf

aleazk said:


> Cool, post 'em!
> 
> Some relatives of mine had (I guess still have) some terrains in Cafayate and my grandfather loved to go there the weekends (they bought the terrains with his money, after all, lol) Great, now I'm nostalgic
> 
> Which other cities do you know?


All in the north for the most part. I've only traveled through Buenos Aires. My inlaws still live in Salta and my wife went to university in Cordoba. My last visit was August 2013. I spent some time in the mountains in Purmamarca. Quite a beautiful country and great wines. I have a pretty sizable collection of Malbecs and Torrontes.


----------



## Art Rock

My home city is Kampen, an old Hanseatic city, and centuries ago the most important town in the Netherlands. This blog (link) features some snapshots I took of the city as well as digital art versions of these photographs.


----------



## scratchgolf

This is all I came up with. I'm terrible about keeping pictures.








This is in Carmen, Jujuy where my father in law was born








My youngest and I in Cafayate. Not the most scenic pic, I know.








During the 2010 World Cup. Argentina will win again. I just may not live to see it.

Edit: One more I forgot. You'll certainly recognize this if you've been to Italy or Argentina.


----------



## Ingélou

This isn't where I live now, but anyone who grew up in *York *will never forget it and will always consider herself a Yorkie:

York Minster from the City Walls
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










The Shambles, York's most famous medieval street (a street of butchers)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










Monk Bar, one of the gates in the medieval city walls.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










*Semper Eboracum Amabo!*


----------



## cwarchc

This the closest city to where I live
Had the pleasure of working ther for 6 years
This was after the IRA re-arranged it a bit


----------



## cwarchc

Here's a better one
Our Central Library, it's just had a 3 year re-furbishment
I've spent many hours lost in it's splendour


----------



## Ingélou

I went to this library too, when doing some research for my thesis on folk ballads in 1979 - a great place!


----------



## brianvds

Jacaranda trees in bloom in Pretoria - a yearly show around October/November:


----------



## Kivimees

I live in the country.

Not much point in posting a picture of a field.


----------



## Tristan

Downtown: 









The entrance to Stanford:









Typical suburban street around here:


----------



## TxllxT

Our island (Texel, North Holland) will celebrate in 2015 that it has 600 years city rights


----------



## Piwikiwi

I live in Leiden, the Netherlands.

I can see this church from my living room.










Here are some more pictures:


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

One of my mates was born in Leiden - he never told me it looked this good!


----------



## Piwikiwi

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> One of my mates was born in Leiden - he never told me it looked this good!


I only moved here 3 months ago but it is a very beautiful city with a really nice atmosphere.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

We have quite a few Dutchmen here on the boards.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Minsk, Belarus:









The historic city centre at night.









The opera house.









The city hall.









And the view out of my apartment window last winter.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

And just for comparison, here is the city hall of Hamburg, Germany, where my man lives:









Do you see, my friends, just why I am a Germanophile?


----------



## Ingélou

SiegendesLicht said:


> And just for comparison, here is the city hall of Hamburg, Germany, where my man lives:
> 
> View attachment 58520
> 
> 
> Do you see, my friends, just why I am a Germanophile?


Hamburg is nice - but Minsk looks nicer to me! 
_(Not that I know anything - I have never been abroad...)_


----------



## Figleaf

Ingélou said:


> Hamburg is nice - but Minsk looks nicer to me!
> _(Not that I know anything - I have never been abroad...)_


No need to go abroad: isn't there a 20th century building near the marketplace in Norwich which looks a bit like that one in Hamburg?


----------



## LancsMan

Well I can't claim my home city is that visually attractive. 








Lancashire doesn't really do attractive looking towns. This is probably as nice as Preston gets.


----------



## Taggart

Figleaf said:


> No need to go abroad: isn't there a 20th century building near the marketplace in Norwich which looks a bit like that one in Hamburg?


The old one, like the one in Yarmouth, looked like half of the Hamburg one.



















The modern one is a little lop sided.










PS Both the ships and the coal trucks have gone from Yarmouth quayside. We get a few ships in for the maritime festival in September.


----------



## Figleaf

Taggart said:


> The old one, like the one in Yarmouth, looked like half of the Hamburg one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The modern one is a little lop sided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Both the ships and the coal trucks have gone from Yarmouth quayside. We get a few ships in for the maritime festival in September.


Ah well, close enough to Hamburg! Very historic and atmospheric.


----------



## Giordano

I used to live here, Santa Cruz, California, a few short years.
I used to go to the beach in the middle photo several times a week.
Photos are from "ourescapes.com"


----------



## Tristan

^Santa Cruz is beautiful. I went there twice this year


----------



## Bulldog

Santa Cruz looks like the place to settle down; besides, I'm ready for a time zone change.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The rather astonishing modernist Preston Bus Station, Lancashire UK. Love it or loathe it, it's certainly a bold 'statement' building. Recently Grade II 'listed', to the fury of the city council, who want to demolish it. But it's one of Preston's few glories, the Council having been all too successful in destroying our Victorian architectural heritage in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My previous 'adopted' city was Manchester. This is a view of the Bridgewater Concert Hall earlier this year, in typical Manchester weather.


----------



## senza sordino

This photo I took from my kitchen window. a couple of weeks ago. The snow has since gone.
View attachment 58605


Here's a photo I took a few years ago from Queen Elizabeth Park in Vancouver. This is not the view from my kitchen. 
View attachment 58604


----------



## brianvds

Centurion, South Africa:


----------



## TxllxT

TurnaboutVox said:


> The rather astonishing modernist Preston Bus Station, Lancashire UK. Love it or loathe it, it's certainly a bold 'statement' building. Recently Grade II 'listed', to the fury of the city council, who want to demolish it. But it's one of Preston's few glories, the Council having been all too successful in destroying our Victorian architectural heritage in the 60s and 70s.


What you need is a change of mind:


















In Zaandam they have abandoned 'modernism' and brought back to life the _couleur locale_, with an enormous touristic response. This must be possible too with Victorian architecture...


----------



## Chris

TurnaboutVox said:


> The rather astonishing modernist Preston Bus Station, Lancashire UK. Love it or loathe it, it's certainly a bold 'statement' building. Recently Grade II 'listed', to the fury of the city council, who want to demolish it. But it's one of Preston's few glories, the Council having been all too successful in destroying our Victorian architectural heritage in the 60s and 70s.


I parked in that earlier in the year when my younger son graduated from UCLAN. I am truly amazed it is Grade II listed. Inside, it's just like any other multi-storey car park.


----------

